# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր >  «Ակումբը Կփոխի Աշխարհը» անիմացիոն պրոեկտ

## Sagittarius

Գիտե՞ք՝ ինչ էի մտածում այս քանի օր, չէ՞

Ասում եմ մեդիան, ինտերնետը այսօր ինչ մեծ ազդեցություն ունեն հասարակության վրա: Օրինակ՝ տեսեք անիմացիոն ֆիլմերը՝ The Simpsons, South Park, կհանդգնեմ պնդել, որ դրանք այսօր հասարակության մտածելակերպն են փոխում:

Իսկ ինչու՞ մենք էլ չանենք…
«Ի՞նչ անենք», շատ պարզ է, ամեն օր «Ակումբում» հասարակությանը հետաքրքրող տասնյակ հարցեր են քննարկվում, և ամենակարևորը, որ հիմնականում քննարկումը կատարվում է արդար, այսինքն՝ կողմերը իրոք ցանկանում են գտնել խնդրի լուծումը /չնայած որ ամեն մեկը խնդրի իր ընկալումը ունի/, պարզել ճիշտը և սխալը: 

Իսկ ինչու՞ այդ ամենը բոլորին՝ այդ թվում նաև մեզ, հասանելի չդարձնենք… այս իրավիճակներում պատկերենք որոշ անիմացիոն կերպարների: անհավանական ծայրահեղություններ ցույց տալով գտնենք այն ճիշտ միջինը.
օրինակ՝ 
- իրականութուն տարբերակ մեկ՝ մասայական ինքնասպանությունների ենթարկվող դեռահասների հասարակություն,
-իրականություն տարբերակ երկու՝ բռնապետ, նացիստ դեռահասների հասարակություն, որը կոչնչացնի ցանկացածի, ով կփորձի անգամ մի փորք շեղվել նոխորոք սահմանվոծ «նորմերից»

Ամենակարևորը ցանկացած խնդիր ներկայացնել բոլոր կողմերից, և մաքսիմալ օբյեկտիվ, նույնիսկ, եթե նույնիսկ այն դեմ է մեր պատկերացումներին:

Սա գաղափարի մասին՝ որը կիսվում եմ բոլորի հետ /թքած ունենլով որ այն կարող է գողացվել :Smile: , եթե իհարկե այն իրանից որևէ արժեք ներկայացնում է/: Սկզբից հնչում է մի քիչ /կամ շատ :Smile: / աբսուրդային, բայց Ակումբի առավելությունը կայանում է նրանում, որ այստեղ կան բոլոր գրեթե բոլոր տեսակի ստեղծագործ մադիկ, տարբեր մասնագիտությունների, և միասին կարող ենք մի բան գլուխ բերել, ստացվածի /եթե ինչ-որ բան ստացվի/ հեղինակները լինելու է Ակումբ թիմը:

Իսկ հիմա կազմակերպչականի մասին՝ այս առումով բացարձակ զրո փուլում ենք /մենք՝ դուք՝ ես ու դուք, առաջին տեղն ա որ գրում եմ, կամ արտահատվում եմ այս գաղափարի մասին, վերջում կարող է ցանկացած բնույթ կրել պրոյեկտը, կախված հետագա առաջարկներից և գաղափարներից: Իմ պատկերացմամբ, սկզբնական շրջանում ոչ կոմերցիալ, զուտ սիրողական աշխատանք, կարելի է շաբաթը մեկ սերիա թողարկել, որը կարող է տեղադրվել յութուբում, հետագայում փորձի և հաջողությունների հետ արդեն մնացածը:

Մի հատ մեծ խնդիր՝ անիմատոր :Smile: , որը կկարողանա օրիգինալ, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ պարզ ֆիլմեր նկարել:   

Թեման և գաղափարը բաց է Ակումբցիների համար և անկախ հետագա զարգացումներից, հուսով եմ, որ մի օր ակումբցիների մի թիմ, այս թեմայով ոգևորված, իրականություն կդարձնի այս գաղափարը: Հիմա նման պրոյեկտը շատ մեծ օգուտ կտա մեր հասարակության ձևավորմանը:

----------

Adriano (11.12.2010), Gayl (12.12.2010), Jarre (11.12.2010), Skeptic (11.12.2010), Աթեիստ (11.12.2010), Դատարկություն (12.12.2010), Ինչուիկ (12.12.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Sagittarius ջան , ինչպես հասկացա յուրաքանչյուրս ինչ-որ խնդրի մասին խառը հավաքած տեսանյութեր պետք է կառուցենք, ասենք մեկը կամ մի քանիսը խոսքի ազատության մասին, մյուսը տնտեսական ազատության, մուսը` աղքատության և այդպես ու վերջում դրանք միավորենք իրար, վերնագիրը դնելով <Ակումբը կփոխի աշխարհը>, Ճիշտ եմ հասկացել, ընդհանուր առմամբ?

----------


## Sagittarius

> Sagittarius ջան , ինչպես հասկացա յուրաքանչյուրս ինչ-որ խնդրի մասին խառը հավաքած տեսանյութեր պետք է կառուցենք, ասենք մեկը կամ մի քանիսը խոսքի ազատության մասին, մյուսը տնտեսական ազատության, մուսը` աղքատության և այդպես ու վերջում դրանք միավորենք իրար, վերնագիրը դնելով <Ակումբը կփոխի աշխարհը>, Ճիշտ եմ հասկացել, ընդհանուր առմամբ?


Չե Adriano ջամ, սերիաներ, ամնե մեկը մի տաս քսան րոպե երկարությամբ, դա իմ պատկերացմամբ, թեմաները տարբեր բնույթի կարան լինեն, 

Բայց էլի ասեմ, ես տուտ նի պրիչոմ :Dntknw:  ես ոչ հեղինակ եմ, ոչ գլխավոր, ուղղակի գաղափար ա ծագել և եթե մադիկ կան որ կարող են այն հարստացնել և միասին մի բանի հասնենք շատ լավ, թե չէ ես մենակով ոչինչ չեմ կարող.

----------

